# Thoughts on The Nutcracker



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Here are some thoughts from someone who is currently playing a lot of Nutcrackers!

Nutcracker Season


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

The story of how a creepy old man seduces a juvenile insomniac to lead a coup d'etat and liberate his usurper son. Thus, creating the opportunity to assassinate the monarch and depose government by replacing it with a puppet state.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> The story of how a creepy old man seduces a juvenile insomniac to lead a coup d'etat and liberate his usurper son. Thus, creating the opportunity to assassinate the monarch and depose government by replacing it with a puppet state.


another harmless children's entertainment


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> Here are some thoughts from someone who is currently playing a lot of Nutcrackers!
> 
> Nutcracker Season


Ah, I've done 4-time productions before, so I know something about the auto-pilot/dulled-out-of-your-mind effect, but I can hardly imagine doing 13.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> assassinate the monarch and depose government by replacing it with a puppet state.


hahahaha puppet state.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Since you ask: Sleek, post-modern design comprised of chrome-plated working parts secured on a polished beech base with sufficient torque to crack the hardest nutz.....so, if Monsieur Addict would make his clever way over, I'll conduct*** a forum demonstration!/K









Edit: *** Bonus pun!!


----------



## Hector (Dec 23, 2011)

The Nutcracker is fantastic. I just had the wonderful opportunity to hear it live with no dancing or other distractions (not they're bad, after all that's what is it was written for) with the Los Angeles Philharmonic last week. Thank God orchestras are programming the complete work instead of just the suite.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Most of the time, music isn't boring. Performers are.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Katie said:


> Since you ask: Sleek, post-modern design comprised of chrome-plated working parts secured on a polished beech base with sufficient torque to crack the hardest nutz.....so, if Monsieur Addict would make his clever way over, I'll conduct*** a forum demonstration!/K
> 
> View attachment 30674


----------

